# please critique



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

http://

Now he has grown up thought I would get a new critique. Age 3
Dexter vom Schattendal BH in training for schI


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I dont see a photo.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I am having trouble posting pictures. Will get one up as soon as the computer lets me


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw them, you just need to click on the link. I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Just looked, boy is he gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Onyx' girl,

A BIG thanks for posting this photo. My google Chrome won't let me copy and paste right now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He's gorgeous, but I am rather partial to BI's. Dark eyes and pigment. The shading and his being so dark make it hard to see his shoulder. Flat withered, slight dip behind his withers. OK topline. Croup is slightly steep. He looks balanced and athletic. I like him.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Lisa,

Thank you for your critique. Help me learn as I am new to the critique of the structure. What is meant by a flat withers?? The dip on him seems to mostly be his thick fur but I am guessing here. His neck has a full mane as well.
He is so much fun to work!! He is athletic, fun and very serious in bite work. Now if his handler can catch up


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!

Love his head. I like my boys to have the big old heads. I'm guessing DDR in there somewhere? What's his pedigree?


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness Im in love!!! I can't help you with confirmation but I must say he's spectacular


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

very pretty, i'm curious, what do you feed, including suplements?????????


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments. Eilisabeth0117, he is from West German/Czech lines. he is on the pedigree database or Schattendal kennels "D" litter for the pedigree.
As to what i feed it it Best Breed dog food working dog diet. I am not supplementing with this food but when I do I use _Structure_ with his meals.


----------

